# uh.... vaginal fluid??



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Sweetie Pie just dispensed some clear goo of unknown origin onto my hand. :<

I hear that diarrhea is a side-effect of Baytril, but she had it a short while before we started the medication. I've noticed that when she poos, it gets progressively less pellet like and into the gooey range. But this time it was completely colorless.

I never feed her crap. Only a small peice of banana (with fiber powder on it, but it seems to have not helped) every now and then - other than that it's strickly pellet food.

Is she okay? Is it some dangerous form of diarrhea? Is it possible that stress and medication combined have completely destroyed her poo? Could being handled have something to do with it? ...I haven't seen any diahrrea plops in the cage yet...

Is it vaginal fluid, is she in heat?

I feel so sorry for my little girl; I imagine it hurts. It makes me want to cry, when my mice are hurt... I'm really scared (yet again). Is she okay? What should I do?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Don`t feed them vegetables or fruit as these can have an effect on the gut flora and cause these changes. Mice are naturally seed and grain eaters, so they don`t really require anything else. A few sunflower seeds as treats and a little bit of budgie millet spray in their cage will go down well! But never feed soft foods if it shows a change in their gut and can cause a laxative effect.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

aye aye! no more bananas.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Racingmouse I feed mine apple( minus the pips as there poisonous too mice), broccoli,caulilower, carrot,never had any problems with diarrhea etc ?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Feeding these in small amounts does no harm normally, but if a mouse is`nt used to them, ths can result in changes in the gut and bowel, much as it does in humans who eat too much bran or veggies. If you don`t deal with certain foodstuffs well, it`s better to eradicate them.

Bananas for example are also high in natural sugars. I`ve never fed any fruit or veg to my mice apart from the odd green pea or offered a piece of apple, but they won`t eat them. Probably because they know that eating them will cause them upset. Mice know what they like and don`t like!

Stick to dry foods.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Apple pips are poisonous to any animal (Including us!) not just mice! hehee

I never fed my mice any vegetable... they occassionally got dandelion leaves from the garden.


----------

